# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Droge vlekken op/rond ogen

## Liseroos

Hallo

Ik heb erge last van droge ogen. Elke ochtend als ik wakker
word heb ik hele droge/rode ogen. Ik weet niet wat
ik eraan moet doen ! Ook zijn ze 's morgens heel erg dik, helemaal
opgezwollen. Niet normaal meer ..


Liefs Liseroos

----------


## Liseroos

joehoe ?

----------


## Agnes574

Wat zegt je huisarts hierover??
Vraag anders eerst 's raad aan je apotheker .. die kan je eventueel al helpen met oogdruppels??

Sterkte!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Liseroos,

Heb je al lang last van droge, rode en opgezwollen ogen? Draag je lenzen?

Ik vond de volgene informatie;
*Het droge ogen syndroom*
Met droge ogen worden verschijnselen bedoeld die optreden als gevolg van het uitdrogen van het oppervlak van het hoornvlies of oogbindvlies.
*Achtergrondinformatie*
Traanvocht heeft belangrijke functies, onder andere het voorkomen dat het oog uitdroogt. Elke keer als je knippert wordt traanvocht over je oog verspreidt, dit heet de traanfilm. Deze traanfilm zorgt ervoor dat het oog niet uitdroogt en dat het beschermd wordt tegen kleine infecties. Wanneer er niet genoeg traanvocht wordt aangemaakt of wanneer het traanvocht geen goede kwaliteit heeft kan je last krijgen van droge ogen.
*Oorzaken van droge ogen*
De meest voorkomende oorzaak van droge ogen is een verminderde productie van traanvocht. Dit kan weer het gevolg zijn van een verstopte traanklier of van het gebruik van medicijnen. Van orale anticonceptie (de pil) is bekend dat de productie van traanvocht geremd kan worden door het gebruik van de pil. Andere veroorzakers van een verminderde productie van traanvocht zijn zenuwaandoeningen en hormonale factoren (overgang). Een andere oorzaak van droge ogen is een toename van de verdamping van het traanvocht. Dit ontstaat als je veel tijd doorbrengt in ruimtes waar de airconditioning aan staat of in ruimtes met centrale verwarming. Ook ontstaat het als je onvoldoende met je ogen knippert, de traanfilm wordt dan niet voldoende verdeeld. Dit gebeurt vaak als mensen geconcentreerd bezig zijn met werk achter de computer. In bepaalde gevallen wordt de oorzaak van droge ogen niet gevonden.
*Symptomen/klachten*
* Een prikkend of schurend gevoel, alsof er zand in het oog zit.
* Branderigheid/jeuk
* Het gevoel alsof de oogleden heel zwaar zijn
* Rode ogen
* Vermoeide ogen
* Door de irritatie traant het oog soms overmatig
Deze symptomen worden soms erger wanneer de ogen blootgesteld worden aan wind, rook, droge lucht of na geconcentreerd lezen. De klachten verminderen wanneer de ogen gesloten worden.
*Behandeling*
Omdat de oorzaak niet altijd gevonden kan worden, ben je vaak bezig met symptoombestrijding. De klachten kunnen wel verlicht worden zodat ze weer draaglijk worden. Als eerste zou de oorzaak aangepakt moeten worden, maar dit lukt in bepaalde gevallen niet. Belangrijk is om verergerende factoren (airconditioning, rook) te vermijden. Kunsttranen kunnen worden toegediend als vervanging van de eigen tranen en ze moeten regelmatig worden toegediend.
(Bron; mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl)

Op deze link http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...llen-ogen.html staan tips voor wat te doen bij droge,rode of gezwolen ogen, misschien heb je daar wat aan  :Smile:  

Ik weet niet of dit hetgene is wat jij hebt of dat er een oplossing voor je tussenzit, dus ik zou voor de zekerheid toch even langs een huisarts of oogarts gaan! 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Liseroos

nou nee ik draag geen lenzen. 
soms prikken me ogen ook erg of kriebelen zegmaar
maar het meeste het ik last van droge plekken 
bij de 'uiteinden' van mijn ogen.
dat dat stukje erg droog is en schilverig

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Liseroos,

Heb je de klachten alleen als je wakker wordt of ook wel overdag of 's avonds?
Ikzelf heb wel eens kriebelige, geirriteerde of rode ogen als ik moe wordt of ben en soms door mijn lenzen in combinatie met mijn hooikoorst heb ik ook extra last van rode ogen en meer 'klontjes' bij mijn ooghoeken in de ochtend... 
Misschien is de lucht te droog of te stoffig en dat je ogen daar niet goed tegen kunnen... ? Heb je nog op de link gekeken?
Heel veel succes!

xx Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Een té droge lucht in je slaapkamer kan idd zulke klachten veroorzaken ...
Ik zou voor het zekerste toch 's raad vragen aan je huisarts of een oogarts; je hebt er maar 2 hé  :Wink: !

Sterkte Xx Ag

----------


## Liseroos

Okeee en ja ik heb op de link gekeken. 
Er stond wel nuttige info op !
Ik gebruik nu ook creme voor rond om mijn ogen.
Dat gaat ook elke dag beter.
Het is niet dat ik elke keer als ik wakker word
propjes in mijn ogen heb, nee dat niet.
gewoon droog, dat dikkige is nu weg , gelukkig

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Liseroos,

Fijn te horen dat je niet meer van die gezwollen ogen hebt en minder popjes in de morgen  :Smile:  Welke creme gebruik je? 

XX

----------


## Liseroos

Het is een creme voor wallen geloofik maar het helpt ook erg goed tegen droge ogen.
Het is van Amway .. misschien zegt je dat iets ?

xx

----------


## Agnes574

Amway ... hihi; ik ben daar jaren distributeur/verdeler van geweest  :Wink: .
Ik moet echter toegeven; héél goede producten!!

----------

